# First Outing is Planned with our new 25RSS



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

After taking delivery on our brand new 25RSS yesterday, we are eager to get it out for a shakedown trip!

I was certain it was too late to get a reservation any place that's cool for the 4th of July weekend. I called the reservation line to make a reservation at Patapsco Valley State Park in Maryland, but ended up talking with the reservation gal about other state parks. She recommended Elk Neck State Park (also in Maryland). Said it was their most popular, but said there was probably not any sites left. It's right on the Chesapeake Bay and has white sandy beaches and lighthouses, etc. Sounds wonderful right?

When she checked, she had one site left that was electric and could hold a 35 ft RV!!! I said I'd take it!!! So we're booked for 3 nights over the holiday weekend!!!

Ohhhhh, soooo excited.......I feel like a big kid. I think that's what heaven will be. Where we will always be filled with wonder and excitement. A big RV park in the sky!!!

Sorry to be posting so much on here. Just filled with so much excitement. I'll try to restrain myself.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That's great, and don't feel bad we all get that way I think.. I know I do!


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Y-Guy. Love your bunk ladder modification. Can we get the plans for this?

Thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Probably the best place to start is my website and this bunkbed/ladder thread since it covers a lot of discussion some of us had and follows the mod as I made changes to my initial plan, and covers the materials I used. I need to put that info on the website sometime I suppose.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
Maybe you should think "patent". KEYSTONE may have some interest!


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

We too will be at Elk Neck over the 4th Of July,
Also in our 25RSS. We're from Middletown De. I assume you have small ones with the Bunk Set up? We have a 7&6 yr old. See you there. Do you know where in the park(which loop) you guys will be in?
We'll have a mini Rally!

Talk to you soon !


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I remember the night before our first trip. I was as excited as you are. Like Christmas when I was a child.

Have fun and I think it is really neat that you will be able to meet up with a fellow Outbacker while you are there.

Have fun.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Let us know how the trip goes!


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Well, that first trip is just one week away. I think I've almost got it packed and ready. I'm as excited as Christmas mornin!!


----------

